# Shark fursona personality



## silent197 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys long time no see, but enough with the chit chat. I've recently become interested in shark fursonas, but their personalities have me confused, I've met a couple nice and not rude ones and then a couple ass hole shark's, I was wondering what you guys thought a shark fursonas typical personality is. I'd love to hear your guy's thoughts.


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Aug 7, 2015)

> I've met a couple nice and not rude ones and then a couple ass hole shark's
> I've met a couple
> met

what


----------



## AnthrAdorable (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah how does one go about meeting multiple people who identify as sharks? I have yet to meet a single. I have yet to meet more than 1 bull and I actively look for them cuz theyre hot xD


----------



## silent197 (Aug 7, 2015)

Idk, just kinda stumbled across them in group chats or on random kik roleplays


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 7, 2015)

Sharks fursonas have a bro personality


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2015)

Why do you need it to be typical?
It's yours. Do whatever the hell you want!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a shark! Just design the personality you want or base it off your own! Portley's based off of me personality-wise, so she's generally outgoing and friendly. She's also loosely based off of actual blacktip reef sharks (they tend to socialize in smaller groups and are shyer than most other sharks. Although they claim that they mistake humans' legs for food, with how shy they can be they're more likely biting as a reaction to their space being invaded by something unfamiliar).


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 13, 2015)

I was ridiculously close to using a fursona that I had developed prior to ever socializing with any other furs when I got on here. He was a shark and I liked the character but I would like to someday fursuit and I didn't think I would be able to get a good looking shark suit.


----------

